# ADA Wheelchair Ramps - Need Advice on Pricing



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Our company does a lot of bathroom modifications. Walk-In tubs, grab bars, etc. We are getting requests to build ramps.

I employee 3 finish carpenters (that are paid accordingly) who could easily design & build these ramps as per ADA specs. 

My issue is my lack of knowledge on pricing, plus, my sales person is new to this industry & is doing a great job but still learning.

My Question: (and I realize that there are a lot of variables) What would be a good price per foot to use as simple guide for a new salesperson? When I do estimates, I look at jobs in terms of "time" - but, these will be estimates that I will not be there. Or, is there a better formula for her to use, untill we/she gets a few "under her belt" and we can fine tune the process? Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

treefiddy:thumbsup:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

See Ramp-a-thon thread. Would be the right thing to do !


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You are lucky that you have 93 posts or your ass would be-a-hurtin' for the next week or so.

Check R-A-T threads and contact BuiltbyMAC and/or GregDi.

Contact the Deck-Guys here. A Ramp is basically just an Inclined Deck!!!!


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You are lucky that you have 93 posts or *your ass would be-a-hurtin' for the next week or so*.
> 
> Check R-A-T threads and contact BuiltbyMAC and/or GregDi.
> 
> Contact the Deck-Guys here. A Ramp is basically just an Inclined Deck!!!!



Are you sure that is the way you want to phrase that?....:whistling...:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JonM said:


> Are you sure that is the way you want to phrase that?....:whistling...:laughing:


:laughing::w00t:.I am sorry sugar.......I did not mean to neglect your needs!!!.:w00t::laughing:


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah Malco... I knew I was going to catch flack on this post, but I did it anyway - HA! I'll ask the deck guys.

Almost all of our work is finish work, cabinets, trim etc. We haven't built a ramp or deck in years.

I am not a carpenter & my carpenters are definately not estimators. That's why I was looking for help in here.

As far as my ass hurtin'... don't let fear hold you back.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

How about a material take off and and a WAG for the labor. Keep in mind your finish carpenters are going to do just that finish work...WIll probably take a while longer


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Woodbutcher,

Thanks for your reply & I love the Reagan quote. I'm just looking for a "base" figure to work off of.

For example, I own a seamless gutter company also. Every job is different. The price per foot in this area is way to low (some idiots around here are installing for $2.50/foot). We use $4.00/foot as a starting point (easy, low to the ground jobs) & work up from there. We are by far the highest price around here - kinda' scary.

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Holy crap! How can you do a ramp for $4 a foot when a deck would be about $25 where I come from? 

and thats just P/T


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

gutters - $4.00/ft


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

about 100 here.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

That all depends


----------

